# breed help



## AliciaAndBentley (Sep 16, 2014)

What breed(s) do you think Bentley is? He is one year old. 60 pounds. Hyper, howls alot, loves to herd geese and other birds, loves to pull while walking(I use a harness to walk him and he throws all of his weight into the front of it kind of like a harness horse does). Feel free to ask for any other info!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd guess husky or collie (or both!) x bull breed (pit/staff/ambull etc)


----------



## outdoor_family_2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

AliciaAndBentley said:


> What breed(s) do you think Bentley is? He is one year old. 60 pounds. Hyper, howls alot, loves to herd geese and other birds, loves to pull while walking(I use a harness to walk him and he throws all of his weight into the front of it kind of like a harness horse does). Feel free to ask for any other info!


We have a catahoula cross. Catahoulas often have different colored eyes and either spots or brindle coloring in their undercoat/coat. I wonder if he could have catahoula in him........


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Staffy/Houla mix. Your boy is nice looking!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I see a Houla/Husky mix tbh... imo he doesn't seem to have the type of muscle definition that comes with a bully/mastiff type dog.


----------

